# Battlefield Psychology 101, Fear



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

*Battlefield Psychology 101 Fear*

This article is about using mind games to improve your chances of winning. These tactics work best against inexperienced opponents who are still likely to be vulnerable to mind games. Some of these tactics may sound unreasonable, but fear is irrational, when many people swim in the ocean, the chance that they get attacked by a shark are miniscule, but the fear will still creep into their mind. Therefore when we talk about using fear effectively, we should be talking about cashing in on other players irrational fears. This is much easier if you know your opponent but you can also make educated guesses.

The problem with rational fears is that they can help your opponent play well. Should you be playing against a gunline army, you can be sure they will fear your fast assaulters. This fear however will bode well for them because they will prioritize your fast units.

If you want to cash in on their fears, then you need to make them have phobia's, irrational fears.

*Dakkaphobia (The fear of long range killers)*
- Talk about your shooty unit as you place your broadside battlesuits or chaos obliterators, tell your opponent about how that unit cuts through land raiders like a knife through hot butter. If they have units that are vulnerable to these units then place your scary unit ensure your guns are pointing at them. The real key to this tactic is that you place your shooters in cover and that you are not betting on this unit to last the entire game. Chances are they are going to pour heavy firepower into this unit and ignore your other units. For example, put your broadside battlesuits into 3+ or 4+ cover and make sure they have at least 2 gun drones in their unit. This strategy can be especially useful when playing an assault list as it you should be able to 

- Make these units look scary! Consider conversions to make the guns bigger and when you paint make sure make the gun the focal point of the model. Consider painting kill tallies onto these units and be sure to point out some of their more devastating kills. After my Tau Broadside team killed two land raiders in a singe game, I added some little ribbons and whenever I play space marine variants I point out this little detail.

*Assaultophobia*
- For these units, its best to have a plan before making them your opponents priority, if you make your one and only good assault unit the target of massed firepower, you’ll lose that unit pretty fast. Therefore, the idea should work to make your opponent feel overwhelmed.

- Make the models as intimidating as possible and when adding blood, don’t skimp on the gore. When painting these models, consider adding markings meant to increase the sense of fear. If you are playing dark elder or chaos space marines, add as many spikes and dead bodies as possible.

- Feel free to ask your opponent in a casual tone how he thinks the oncoming combat is going to turn out, or in a joking manner which of his units he thinks is most vulnerable. The point isn’t to get him to give you information, it is to get him thinking about how vulnerable his units are.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Is this for real?

Broadsides DO cut through Landraiders, it's not an irrational fear if it has a rational founding. 

Aramoro


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, any half decent player will know this, and will therefore shoot the broadside however the goal is to take a rational fear and turn it into an irrational fear, however the goal is to make the broadside seem so powerful that you opponent puts all their focus onto it and ignores other units.


----------



## Yodhan (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the kill tallies on the tanks. I think I may have to start doing this with the armor in my army.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Kill tallies are good ... I am going to start putting them on the bases of my guys just for sheer shenanigans. I already know what I am going to say, "These guys really are not a tank-hunter unit but look at the 8 marks of death they have already, how many more do you think they will get today?"


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

One thing i do is have my "death dice", call this super sticion (however its spelled), but it works. I use my white dice to hit, then i use my red dice (blood for the blood god) to wound. I just started doing it once, and it's worked ever since, this sometimes freaks people out with the number of 5's and 6's i roll to wound


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> One thing i do is have my "death dice", call this super sticion (however its spelled), but it works. I use my white dice to hit, then i use my red dice (blood for the blood god) to wound. I just started doing it once, and it's worked ever since, this sometimes freaks people out with the number of 5's and 6's i roll to wound


funny how things like that sometimes work eh? xD


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Kill tallies are nice adition to any model.

And the death dice idea is a good one, you mind if i use it?

When playing unexperanced players and even some experanced players at GW, I'v found running two platoons with three infatry squads, and a heavy weapons team a piece in 1000pts games. 
Wile talking a bit longer then nesisery to place them befor the game begins works nicely.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

> These tactics work best against inexperienced opponents who are still likely to be vulnerable to mind games.


So, they're useless unless you specifically hunt newbies for easy wins?

Pathetic.


----------



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

These are the type of tactics you specifically use on new people? Way to improve the interest in the hobby, only thing i got from this thread was to avoid these type of players. The point of hobbies is to try and make the game inviting to new people so it can grow, not limit it by acting in that manner when people are learning something about the game.

Fairly dissappointed.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Chumbalaya said:


> So, they're useless unless you specifically hunt newbies for easy wins?


Just wondering but from where in my post did you get that impression? When I said that these tactics were more useful on newer players, I was just stating a truth. Any tactic will be more useful against newer players. Take for example a drop pod list, a newbie will have less experience dealing with a deepstrikers and will therefore fare less well. Do you accuse people with drop pod lists of being pathetic because their lists do better against newbies?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I thought the whole point in 40k was for experienced players to do things like this to new players?, so they can further improve there win ratio so at the annual willy waving contest they can seem like the bigger man because they defeated more NEWBS!!!

if thats not what 40k is about then I am truly shocked and stunned.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

Lopspoon said:


> Just wondering but from where in my post did you get that impression? When I said that these tactics were more useful on newer players, I was just stating a truth. Any tactic will be more useful against newer players. Take for example a drop pod list, a newbie will have less experience dealing with a deepstrikers and will therefore fare less well. Do you accuse people with drop pod lists of being pathetic because their lists do better against newbies?


the point is if you're playing a new guy you should help him improve, not trash him by basically lying (when you're new at this and play someone who's more experienced, you believe what they say. So if you go and tell them how omgawezum all your shitty units are so he'll shoot them instead of the good units all you'll do is make him learn the game wrong). If you play a new guy, be nice and help him learn the game and enjoy. If you play an experienced guy, this is useless anyway and you should beat him throuh list + tactics


43


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ah, I see that in the area that you play in you have two types of players, those who are experienced in every list and can see through any tactic you use or those who have just started and have played less games then they have fingers.

Also, when I started, the players at my local store gave me no quarter and used all the devious tricks in the book. So perhaps I'm biased


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Forty Three said:


> the point is if you're playing a new guy you should help him improve, not trash him by basically lying (when you're new at this and play someone who's more experienced, you believe what they say. So if you go and tell them how omgawezum all your shitty units are so he'll shoot them instead of the good units all you'll do is make him learn the game wrong).


Mate that view is shuttlecocks. My dad taught me how to play chess by having no mercy, no "are you sure about that move", no kiddie gloves. And guess what- i learnt how to play the game, i got good at it and now i beat him hands down every time with no problem.

You learn more from a defeat the you do from a victory.

By misdirecting him you teach him a valuable lesson- don't believe your opponents advice.

You also teach him what that unit can do, so next time he encounters it he will be prepared.

Infact by being lenient on him he will believe that either he is very good or that everyone will go easy on him. Neither of these beliefs make a good player.

No mercy, No kiddie gloves, No advice (helpful or otherwise). This way he learns the game, learns what units can do, learns how to win and when he does eventually win the victory will be all the sweeter.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

As a new player, I had to face some pretty tough lists with the first army I had used (tyranids) like a trip land raider sm list and some other things like that. In any case it all depends on the new player. I have pretty thick skin and before I had played my first game I made sure to thoroughly read the codex, rulebook and online tacticas, thus I had very little problem with my friend being brutal in the game and arguing rules.

If you know the new player to perhaps be more timid or not as interested in getting into the hobby as I was then I would highly suggest playing an easier list with lighter tactics. Shoving ostentatious rules lawyering and brutal competitive tactics down their throat in the first game is just asking them to steer clear of the game if they believe those are the only people who they can play.

To summarize, ensure you know the player and how they would react to different styles of play before you bury them.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> I thought the whole point in 40k was for experienced players to do things like this to new players?, so they can further improve there win ratio so at the annual willy waving contest they can seem like the bigger man because they defeated more NEWBS!!!
> 
> if thats not what 40k is about then I am truly shocked and stunned.


Bingo. If you aren't clubbing seals, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Chumbalaya said:


> Bingo. If you aren't clubbing seals, you're doing it wrong.


Actually guys, it's about _puppy_ stomping. While they're on a leash.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I dunno,

I play full disclosure. You can ask me about any one of my units and I'll tell you their statlines, special abilities, etc. I won't tell you tactics or anything like that but I find this makes me a stronger player (not relying on your opponents not having read about your units).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Crimzzen said:


> I dunno,
> 
> I play full disclosure. You can ask me about any one of my units and I'll tell you their statlines, special abilities, etc. I won't tell you tactics or anything like that but I find this makes me a stronger player (not relying on your opponents not having read about your units).


It's not about keeping secrets. The rulebook mentions that people _should_ be playing with full disclosure in the same way that you describe.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I find trying to play psychology tricks on your opponent takes away from valuable beer drinking time. That's why the game is taken in turns after all. Stomping on new players or trying to trick them is just a little bit tragic. I mean I know man-barbies are serious business but come on. 

Aramoro


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> Actually guys, it's about _puppy_ stomping. While they're on a leash.


I always thought it was like beating a puppy on a leash using the seal as the club and then stomping the seal.


Katie Drake said:


> It's not about keeping secrets. The rulebook mentions that people should be playing with full disclosure in the same way that you describe.


but that means you actually have a to play like a decent human being :shok:

how can you beat on new players to enlarge your ego doing that?????


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I think there's a line. 

Throwing a dozen threats at your enemy at once and hoping he makes a target priority mistake could be considered using psychology.

Intentionally misleading a player, especially a new player, is going down the complete wrong path and shows an a weakness in the confidence in your playing skills.


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

I pretty much do the opposite of this when playing one of my weaker friends. I'll make the best list I can and play as well as I can, but we tend to think out loud a lot and if he's getting really scared of an unscary unit, I'll tell him why he's overreacting and sugest what he should be scared of. Normally he ignores my advice so I follow through and prove what I was saying, but he's learning and the games are getting closer, which is good.

No point misleading people I reckon, feels unsportsmanlike to me.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

That my friend is probably the best way to go about it.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Alright, I'm going to go out and say this, I was wrong and my post itself was misleading. I enjoy trying to beat some of the players who have more experience than me and I'm often looking for anyway possible to give myself an advantage (without cheating) perhaps its because they were rough on me when I started.

I wouldn't advise misleading other players, but kill tallies can be a fun way to add character to your models.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Meh, i stick with my no mercy method. It was the way i was taught how to play games, and it hasn't buggered me up.

just saying to someone "this tank can kill your boyz out in the open there quite easily" isn't nearly as effective a teaching tool as just blowing those boyz to the warp and back with a leman russ.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Meh, i stick with my no mercy method. It was the way i was taught how to play games, and it hasn't buggered me up.
> 
> just saying to someone "this tank can kill your boyz out in the open there quite easily" isn't nearly as effective a teaching tool as just blowing those boyz to the warp and back with a leman russ.


I agree to some point. 

If the person who wants to start the hobby up wants to get good, and knows they like 40k alot, then you shouldnt be pulling punches with them. I myself wanted to become good at the game, and when I started at a new hobby store filled with eilte players who were as competitive as they get, I learned fast. 
Tricking someone (not lying or cheating mind you) is fine, its the "commanders" (I use that word with as little geekyness as possible) job not to miss anything on the battlefield, and why tell someone something if they dont ask? They will learn to fear the right things and make the right desicions. 
And btw "fear tactics" work on experienced players as well, they just are disguised to go along with the tactics. Bluffing and over exaggerating power can work sometimes, as well as making something look tougher than it is. 

of course this is assuing the player wants to play and improve fast, and not just enjoy the hobby at their own pace. For those people, you should lower your level and have some fun with them, helping them out and pointing stuff out (you missed shooting with that ect...)


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

With newer players, I wouldn't pull any punches either, but I would discuss the entire game with them, explain what I've done and why and take it slow so they can figure it out.

Tricking them with their own ignorance isn't a good way to teach, it's a good way to turn people off of the game.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a distinct dislike of newer players. Mainly for the fact that all the ones at my store seem to be under the age of 12. It annoys the crap out of me when some kid throws a tanty with his parent around because I blew up his precious Sicarius while he was sitting duck, and then have the parent get annoyed at me for not going easy.

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> With newer players, I wouldn't pull any punches either, but I would discuss the entire game with them, explain what I've done and why and take it slow so they can figure it out.


I would do this though after the game (maybe thats what you implied) as they are not going to pick up the faster pace unless they practice at it (of course explainging rules and stuff...)



> I have a distinct dislike of newer players. Mainly for the fact that all the ones at my store seem to be under the age of 12. It annoys the crap out of me when some kid throws a tanty with his parent around because I blew up his precious Sicarius while he was sitting duck, and then have the parent get annoyed at me for not going easy.


lol, I know what you mean, but that kind of sits in my second category of taking it easy and whatnot, kids like that are just into the hobby for kicks, and if its unavoidable to play a game with them, then well..... good luck xD


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I think that some people are taking the op slightly out of context.

His "tactic" does not only work on "new" players - it works on very experienced, but irrational players who don't play with their head.

IE: It's been thrown around so much on here how "OMG AWESOMEZ" Mephiston is, and yet he ain't all that.

I can guarantee that when I put the model on the table and big him up, most of my opponents will try to shoot the fuck out of it asap JUST because I was bigging it up. NOTHING to do with experience.

Matter of fact is that they are wasting a load of shots, tbh.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

oblivion8 said:


> lol, I know what you mean, but that kind of sits in my second category of taking it easy and whatnot, kids like that are just into the hobby for kicks, and if its unavoidable to play a game with them, then well..... good luck xD


I do tend to play easier, and gladly offer advice when I play a younger player. But some choose to completely ignore me. I had stated that he shouldn't leave his captain in the open and unattached to another unit. His dad claimed I was giving bad advice, and then complained to the store manager when I won.

Luckily the manager is a pretty cool guy, just said that I had played fairly and decent advice that I didn't need to give.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> I do tend to play easier, and gladly offer advice when I play a younger player. But some choose to completely ignore me. I had stated that he shouldn't leave his captain in the open and unattached to another unit. His dad claimed I was giving bad advice, and then complained to the store manager when I won.
> 
> Luckily the manager is a pretty cool guy, just said that I had played fairly and decent advice that I didn't need to give.



ya, I know what you mean. I cant believe the kids parents complained about you though wtf? xD

Back to the op's original topic though, I know when Im playing with my daemons especially, even experienced players make some bad moves about fateweaver when I use him, and it doesnt help them when I say he's more or less unkillable (in some situations) and they want to prove me wrong (which works sometimes mind you). This worked when I tied up a defiler thousand sons squad and obliterator squad in combat and won xD
Also, I know how it feels (I would LIKE to be able to classify myself as experienced, but who knows...) when some one places a SC or big critter, and I get that overwhelming feeling of "oh shit! I got to kill that!" but it doesnt end up being a game changer.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Baltar said:


> I think that some people are taking the op slightly out of context.
> 
> His "tactic" does not only work on "new" players - it works on very experienced, but irrational players who don't play with their head.
> 
> ...


Vindicators have a similar effect on opponents. I don't even have to say anything, first turn I just drive it straight forward and pop smoke. Instant lascannon magnet, that ensures my rhinos/oblits/DPs make it to turn 2 untouched. If the vindicator(s) survives, it's a bonus.

I love it when people field Mephiston/THtermis/Swarmlords. I just lash them to the moon.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

I just tend to go 'damn, that must've hurt' or 'BOOOM' when my vindicator (or any large template weapon) destroys a chunk of a squad. Its ridiculous how many people try to get revenge on it and ignore the rest of my army. Or i just retell the story of how my combat squad killed 8 grey hunters and made them flee off the board with 1 turn of rapid fire (i always smile when i remember this). Or how can i forget the lone lascannon tactical marine who managed to spend 5 turns 1 shot 1 killing enemy vehicles ( i swear, a wrecked or destroyed result every turn!)

recounting these tends to make the enemy try to kill that tactical squad very quickly


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> I love it when people field Mephiston/THtermis/Swarmlords. I just lash them to the moon.


lol this is true, but I have known "experienced players" who think that their DP can kill my hive tyrant or carnifex in combat, and well, it usually doesnt go so well fo the DP. =p
even funnier though are the players that think their beserkers can kill my genestealers xD


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Two monoliths is pretty intimidating at a glance. But nobody falls for it, opting instead to go for phase out.

My games generally turn into "hide the necrons behind the monoliths for six turns."

It`s like a new game in itself. :laugh:


----------

